# New Left Behind Game - Boycott Planned



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2006)

Fire and Brimstone, Guns and Ammo -- _Washington Post_, August 17, 2006

Bible Publisher Tyndale House Faces Boycott Over Anti-Christian Game


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## bradofshaw (Aug 22, 2006)

I wonder how much knowledge Lahaye has of this. Christian marketting at its finest...

I give it two weeks before it gets yanked altogether or radically altered.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 23, 2006)

That is just sick!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 23, 2006)

This Left Behind theology impugns the cause of Christ:


> "For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds; casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ..."
> "”2 Corinthians 10:3-5


 If this is true, then dispensationalism and the Left Behind franchise is getting really tacky and disgusting. It focuses too much on the material and the physical realm.

[Edited on 8-24-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Dispensationalism and the Left Behind franchise is getting really tacking and disgusting. It focuses too much on the material and the physical realm.



 I think it's _tacky_, too!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with the game except for how they kill those who don't become Christians. Other than that...it's a GAME. Are some of you against FUN???


----------



## CDM (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> This Left Behind theology impugns the cause of Christ:
> 
> 
> ...



It was tacky from book 1 - Left Behind.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 24, 2006)

They should come out with _Grand Rapture Auto_ next.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> They should come out with _Grand Rapture Auto_ next.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, the books weren't written at the highest reading level but I rather enjoyed them. I didn't agree with everything in them; I don't think it is inspired and we can learn biblical prophecy from them. I just like to read and found them interesting. However, as the series went on it sorta kinda got bogged down. It should have been four books max.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 24, 2006)

"They should come out with Grand Rapture Auto next."

That would be great! You go around salvaging all the cars that Christians left behind.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> "They should come out with Grand Rapture Auto next."
> 
> That would be great! You go around salvaging all the cars that Christians left behind.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> I don't see anything wrong with the game except for how they kill those who don't become Christians. Other than that...it's a GAME. Are some of you against FUN???



I love video games! But in this you

1) Kill anyone who does not convert.

2) Can play as the anti-Christs minions if you choose.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 24, 2006)

No, I'm not against fun. In fact, the point you made is EXACTLY why I think it is sick. Going around an killing those that don't convert...that is a islamic jihad type mentality. We should not be portraying such a mentality. Whomever came up with the game idea is going against what scriptures teach and going to bring furthur condemnation to the name of Christ and his followers from the rest of the world who just lumps us all together.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



Yes, I see that. I don't think that's right for them to do that.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> No, I'm not against fun. In fact, the point you made is EXACTLY why I think it is sick. Going around an killing those that don't convert...that is a islamic jihad type mentality. We should not be portraying such a mentality. Whomever came up with the game idea is going against what scriptures teach and going to bring furthur condemnation to the name of Christ and his followers from the rest of the world who just lumps us all together.



Hey I hear you. That is why I said "apart from the fact that the characters kill those who won't convert", it's just a game. That is why I was asking about "fun". To stand against the violence, I agree. But to just be against a game because it's a game would be wrong. That's what I was trying to point out.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 24, 2006)

Nah, several of here play games. That's not a big deal. It's just how this game is reflecting Christianity.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Nah, several of here play games. That's not a big deal. It's just how this game is reflecting Christianity.



I understand. On that I'd agree with you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 24, 2006)

ATTENTION:

Okay, spoke with a friend of mine about this game. Apparently the secular media jumped the gun. She says there is an interview done with the creators of the game and that there is NO KILLING in this game...it's purely survival w/o the killing. No forcing of converts or anything.

I have asked her to send me the link to the interview. I will post an update when I actually have it.

I hope that it is true.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 24, 2006)

> From : Product Question <[email protected]>
> Sent : Thursday, August 24, 2006 7:27 PM
> To : <*BLANKED OUT*>
> Subject : Re: comments from tyndale.com sent by <*BLANKED OUT*>
> ...



[Edited on 9-2-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.leftbehindgames.com./pages/controversy.htm

Okay, but they don't say exactly what DOES happen in the game.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2006)

> Hey I hear you. That is why I said "apart from the fact that the characters kill those who won't convert", it's just a game."



Similar to, "Apart from that, Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?"

[Edited on 8-24-2006 by Scott]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 24, 2006)

Okay. It's a good game after all. Lets go buy it!!! Woo-hoo!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > Hey I hear you. That is why I said "apart from the fact that the characters kill those who won't convert", it's just a game."
> ...



Maybe.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > Hey I hear you. That is why I said "apart from the fact that the characters kill those who won't convert", it's just a game."
> ...



Maybe.


----------

